# The progression of a sinus type cold/infection



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

I just noticed that mine started with a sore throat, post nasal drip with nasal irritation, and sore ears and eyeballs. The first day along with this, I had pain above my breasts; the second day the pain moved to my abdomen, and now I'm feeling more thigh pains. My sore throat is about gone, but by the time the discomfort moves to my toes, maybe the whole thing will be over!







Right now, I am tired of feeling like an old rag (or is it hag?)







This too shall pass. [This message has been edited by moldie (edited 04-12-2001).]


----------



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

Didn't mean to whine about a stupid little cold. I don't have it near as bad as some, whose sinuses don't drain and they get all plugged up. Anyway, I guess I really wanted to know if others noticed swelling in other areas of their bodies when you first come down with a cold/flu. I guess mine would have been in the mammary area. Of course I know that some may notice their neck glands become swollen. This happened when I developed an infection under my crown.I'm doing better today, not so tired, blowing and coughing going on, but sore throat gone.


----------



## Debbielee (Jun 14, 2000)

I will get swelling under my eyes--sinus area.This cold thing is going around. Had my grandaugter over night last night. She is 4.I was up half the night with her all stuffy and coughing and then it gagged her and then she vomited. Now her 2 sisters have it. FunI am praying i dont get it. I got the last bout they all had and it on top of FM is no fun.Hope your better moldie.Debbie


----------



## Feisty (Aug 14, 2000)

Moldie,Feel better fast!!!Take care.Karen


----------



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

Sorry to hear about your cold Moldie. Yep, it must be making it's way around. Everyone I know has one right now. As Debbielee said, it's not nice when you have a cold on top of the fm. Hope you are feeling better soon.


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2001)

Hey Moldie, I too am in the yuch loop! Mine started as a migraine last Wednesday. After 3 days of that I decided I must have something else going on too. The migraine subsided, but the pressure in my sinuses is driving me nuts. I keep up with my Afrin spray and acetamenophin. I finally got out for a walk and a haircut today. Nothing like a haircut and sunshine to help soothe the soul, and whatever else ails ya!!







DeeDee


----------



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

Thanks for all the good wishes. I still have a stuffy nose, but can't complain about much more than that now. I really haven't gotten a very bad cold for a while, and I wouldn't consider this as one of my worst colds. I hardly ever get migraines, so again, I consider myself lucky, but I did notice more of a problem with them this time around, when I was first coming down with it. I would guess that head congestion would probably trigger more of a migraine, perhaps because of an increased lack of oxygen and irritation.Perhaps the mammary area swelling was a coincidence in my cycle, since I have one ovary left. I was thinking that it might be from where the virus settles. Also, the more post nasal stuff I was swallowing, the more my gut ached. Perhaps it was the extra air with it. Anyway, brighter days ahead. At least it didn't settle in my lungs! I have a couple of friends that seem to get a bronchial infection yearly, and end up on antibiotics. Thank the Lord - that is not what I need after my problems with antibiotics. Debbie, my sister-in-law just told me that the kind of cold you described was going around in their area (Plover, near Stevens Point).Hang in there, everyone. Spring has sprung, and even though there was snow on the ground this morning, the sun is out now, and the snow melted. Easter Sunday my daffodils bloomed. Halleighluah!


----------

